# Any good sweet/hot mustard or pub mustard recipes?



## oregonsmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

I am going to smoke some sausages this weekend for the 4th and was wondering if anyone had a good recipe for a sweet/hot mustard to use for dipping?  I made SoFlaQuer's Carolina Mustard Sauce for the ribs and thought about using it but any other suggestions out there?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jul 2, 2009)

Beaver sweet hot mustard....IMO it cant be beat.


----------



## oregonsmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

You are right about that! I use that on my ribs and butts before applying the rub.  It's also good on hot dogs.  If I can't find any good recipes to make my own then that is what I am going to use.  In fact that just might be the easier way to go!


----------



## morkdach (Jul 2, 2009)

here ya go great on brauts, sausage, burgers just about anything.
4 cups yellow mustard
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar
8 oz beer more to thin less to thicken just take a good drink and dump.
8 tablespoons brown sugar
1/2 cup tomato puree
2 teaspoons worcestersire sauce
1tablespoon cayenne pepper
1tablespoon cracked black pepper
2 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 teaspoon garlic powder.
heat all ingredients in sauce pan over med. heat and stir well. heat till it thickens let cool and eat. 
keep refrigerated
morkdach favorite
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





you can also add a little horseradish for more pizazz


----------

